# My Vivarium/Paludarium build "Oscar's Oasis"



## nlongfx (Nov 18, 2015)

The forums here have been very helpful in the building of my vivarium/paludarium that I figured I'd share my build even though it houses a mountain horned dragon, 2 snails, and a betta, but no frogs as of yet.
Built up with spray foam, cork bark, expanded clay base. Planted with orchid, bromeliads, air plant, parlor palm, nerve plant, and moss. Underwater plants include rotella and banana plant. Features include waterfall and fogger on timers. Also built in is a 80mm fan, but is not used as the exoterra tank has decent airflow already.
Build pics to follow.


----------



## nlongfx (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## nlongfx (Nov 18, 2015)

All the inhabitants are quite happy and doing well. I had cycled the tank with cheap feeder goldfish which didn't survive, but after tank cycled, water quality levels are good and the betta is doing great. Oscar (the mountain horned dragon) enjoys the waterfall and drinks from it when running. The divider in the tank helps water flow counterclockwise as the pump for the water fall runs and keeps the water clear and filtered in the front of the tank. The moss is growing well, but I'm planning on adding some more to grow along where the waterfall runs. Humidity ranges from 40-80% depending on when the mist maker is running, and daytime temps reach near 80 degrees and drop to about 70 at night. I also forgot to add there is a small 7watt water heater housed in the back left where the pump is as well to keep water temps up for the fish and aquatic plants.
The vivarium and lizard were a Christmas present for my wife and she really enjoys it. It makes a nice decoration in the bedroom.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

That Phalaenopsis orchid is most likely gonna rot. They grow fixed to the sides of trees and stuff in the side to where the leaves hang. If any water gets into the crown it will start rotting. They aren't a terrestrial orchid. Most orchid aren't.

This is how they are meant to grow:








Source: AboutOrchids » Blog Archive » Up A Tree


----------



## nlongfx (Nov 18, 2015)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> That Phalaenopsis orchid is most likely gonna rot. They grow fixed to the sides of trees and stuff in the side to where the leaves hang. If any water gets into the crown it will start rotting. They aren't a terrestrial orchid. Most orchid aren't.


The orchid is far enough away from the waterfall feature that it doesn't get water in the crown. It has been growing great with new leaf growth and looks healthy with no signs of rot. I'm not worried. It's getting proper humidity and day/night temperature fluctuations. It will do fine where it's at.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

nlongfx said:


> The orchid is far enough away from the waterfall feature that it doesn't get water in the crown. It has been growing great with new leaf growth and looks healthy with no signs of rot. I'm not worried. It's getting proper humidity and day/night temperature fluctuations. It will do fine where it's at.


Indeed but with condensation accumulating in there it could pose a problem


----------

